# MTBers vs. roadies



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

So, my roadie buddy just made a comment:
"Mountain Bikers like their bikes like they like their women: heavy, filthy and a little slow."

I promptly replied with, "Nah, not filthy or slow. We like 'em dirty and sometimes a little squishy."

Anyone else have anything to say back to him? He's the stereotypical roadie -- full of himself and condescending towards any bike over 17 pounds -- and I need to get back at him. Got nothing better to do, just had surgery today and going nowhere for months.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Tell him to suck a bag of **cks then nut check him.


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

god i hate the roadie mentality... I dont get how they get so smug.. Here in Santa Barbara-- they are the worst... You come off the trail from a nice ride and see some mtn bikers on the other side of the street-- you wave and they wave back and give the thumbs up... Then comes the peloton  -- you wave over thinking "right on-- guys on bikes-- brotherhood" and they cant even be bothered to wave or smile back... PHAGS.. 

Now dont get me wrong-- there is no all in every... Once in a blue moon youll see some roadie go by and he will give you a smile or a nod-- and thats cool-- nice guy.. But by far the majority around here have that smug roadie attitude that just makes you want to go kick their little shaved leg ass.. 

whew-- breathhhh--- ok /rant


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Why do you care what Roadies do?


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with darkslide18, who cares what a bunch of broke back roadies think.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

this forum is so schizo...one thread for showing pics of our rode bikes and another for calling people who ride on the rode "broke back phags"


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

'nuff said.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

and then...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

jmctav23 said:


> this forum is so schizo...one thread for showing pics of our rode bikes and another for calling people who ride on the rode "broke back phags"


Well to be fair, you can own and ride a road bike without being a "Roadie". A cyclist appreciates all forms of two wheeled self propelled locomotion. Doesn't mean he or she has to fit into any type of social order or group.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

What if they ride both MTB and road and are still pricks? What's the term for a-hole mountain bikers? Trailies?


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have always figured a ****** bag is a ****** bag. Doesn't matter what their hobbies are.


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

For sure there are dicks on mtn bikes too... But i find it a much rarer experience... To me this thread isnt about road bikes-- they are cool, "performance is what its all about" lol... Its about that smug ass attitude that comes with so many true roadies... Again-- you meet a cool rodie-- its a pleasant surprise-- you meet a cool mtn biker-- its par for the course... I plan on getting a road bike pretty soon-- but ill stick to riding with mtn bikers that enjoy time on the road vs true shaved leg-- attitude having roadies..


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well said.*



darkslide18 said:


> I have always figured a ****** bag is a ****** bag. Doesn't matter what their hobbies are.


If anyone thinks otherwise, take a look at a few of the replies to this post by some of our fellow mtb'ers.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672712

Although having spent considerable time on and off road, if you are looking for a real ******bag, your odds are definately increased by hanging out with roadies.


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the number of jerk road bikers might out number MTBers only because there are more of them.


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh and your comeback should have been. At least we like girls...


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Whenever I walk into the local road bike shop I can feel a real negative vibe in general. When you ask them a question about bike fit or anything a noob might ask, they pretend you are a hinderance. I'm buying myself a nice road bike this spring, and I can damned well gaurantee that it will not come from them.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I've seen plenty of MTB riders who fit the description of the type of roadie this thread is about:
- counting grams
- counting calories
- no wave back
- nose up at tyres bigger than 2.1, nose up at coil springs, nose up at head angles less than 71 deg ...
- "get outta my way - gotta get my time down on this lap!" attitude
- and the most obvious similarity ... clad in sponsor-heavy team replica lycra

Yeah, I think it isn't about MTBers vs Roadies ... it's about normal people vs wannabe-racer-boy wankers. On both dirt & pavement.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've seen plenty of MTB riders who fit the description of the type of roadie this thread is about:
> - counting grams
> - counting calories
> - no wave back
> ...


Ding! We have a winner!

Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe they are bitter because they spend hours alone in the saddle watching the miles tick away with no thrill. Whereas each mile on a trail is wrought with danger and excitement.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

RBowles said:


> Ding! We have a winner!
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more!


same here... for example have to deal with things like this...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6477090#poststop


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

The best way to get back at wannabe-racer-boy wankers is to scalp 'em. 

Nothing strikes pain and suffering into the heart of these wannabes more than being overtaken by a 'lesser' cyclist on a 'lesser' bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

darkslide18 said:


> Well to be fair, you can own and ride a road bike without being a "Roadie". A cyclist appreciates all forms of two wheeled self propelled locomotion. Doesn't mean he or she has to fit into any type of social order or group.


You are simply defining away the issue..."to be fair".

As soon as it's an "us vs. them" out come the homophobic slurs.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

marzjennings said:


> Nothing strikes pain and suffering into the heart of these wannabes more than being overtaken by a 'lesser' cyclist on a 'lesser' bike.


The last organized century ride I did, I had a train of about 10 riders behind me for about 45 miles. Nobody ever came up to take a pull on the paceline. I wasn't pushing hard, just pushing what felt good for me, so I didn't care *much*.

We get to the next sag stop and I need to take a nature break (having blown by the last couple), one of the guys who was on my trail made the comment "Man, you sure ride strong for a guy with a camelbak."

I *chose* to take it as a compliment instead of the completely condescending tone it was, considering he'd been sucking my wheel the whole time.

Blew his mind when I pulled out my flask of scotch and offered him some.

So yeah, even an MTBer can roll it on the pave' - and that's the best way to keep things down to earth. ;^)


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

bear said:


> The last organized century ride I did, I had a train of about 10 riders behind me for about 45 miles. Nobody ever came up to take a pull on the paceline. I wasn't pushing hard, just pushing what felt good for me, so I didn't care *much*.
> 
> We get to the next sag stop and I need to take a nature break (having blown by the last couple), one of the guys who was on my trail made the comment "Man, you sure ride strong for a guy with a camelbak."
> 
> ...


Nice. I've had comments about wearing a camelbak on roadie rides too, folks always have some helpful tips on why using bottles is better. And they worry that I'll overheat because my back is covered. All I know it that it's easier to reach for a mouth piece than a bottle, cold water stay cooler longer in a camelbak and that I wear one for at least 5 hours a week and I don't even notice it's there.

Of course roadies are now looking to get their own version of the camelbak with the racebak.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats whats up Bear!! Hahah "Dont let the smooth taste fool ya" I was riding and caught a light and passed a fully kitted Roadie., I just caught the light wasn't flying by or anything the guy rolls up on me and looks at me drops 2 gears and takes off. I say to myself really like that hell to the no. I jump on his wheel, but he doesn't know it dude is mocking at this time iam just chillin, he goes to shoot a snot rocket and sees me and almost crashes. He then ups the pace more really trying to drop me, we are rolling threw catching lights out of the saddle going 30+. Mind u we have been going about 5 miles with about 4 lights strecthed out in there. We finally hit a red light and i have to make a right hand turn and i stop to talk to him "*Man i like this road riding thing this is my girlfriends bike i might have to pick one up i like to ride fast"* then took off and made my right hand turn hahahahah


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Grunion said:


> Oh and your comeback should have been. At least we like girls...


 :thumbsup:

That's funny! Seriously, I ride both in the LA area. the roadies in the Griffith Park area are friendly. However I don't get too excited because West Holllywood is adjacent!


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Why are people SOOO concerned with what a**holes do? I see no point in wasting my energy worrying about what Roadies or anyone else does for that matter. Single track. Good friends. Good beer. Thats all that matters. Serenity now!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

mtber vs roadie? easy...mtber by KO or submission inside 1 minute. it might take a couple of seconds to chase him down.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

darkslide18 said:


> Why are people SOOO concerned with what a**holes do? I see no point in wasting my energy worrying about what Roadies or anyone else does for that matter. Single track. Good friends. Good beer. Thats all that matters. Serenity now!


Depends where you draw the line, I'm fine with folks telling me I need to get rid of the camelbak, try single speed, get a 29er, go rigid, fit tubeless, wear baggies, wear lycra, get flats, ride with spds, whatever. Hearing other folks opinions is cool. But when I'm told I'm an idiot or fool for not complying with what another rider considers the correct way to to things I'm not going to let that slide. Usually it's enough to leave 'em for dirt as you speed away, sometimes you've just got to mention their mother! :madmax:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> Depends where you draw the line, I'm fine with folks telling me I need to get rid of the camelbak, try single speed, get a 29er, go rigid, fit tubeless, wear baggies, wear lycra, get flats, ride with spds, whatever. Hearing other folks opinions is cool. But when I'm told I'm an idiot or fool for not complying with what another rider considers the correct way to to things I'm not going to let that slide. Usually it's enough to leave 'em for dirt as you speed away, sometimes you've just got to mention their mother! :madmax:


agreed.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

These "us. v. them" threads, which generally start on mtbr with references to "roadies," never cease to amaze me with their abject stupidity.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Pabs said:


> These "us. v. them" threads, which generally start on mtbr with references to "roadies," never cease to amaze me with their abject stupidity.


^roadie.

j/k. I'm in the "d-bag is a d-bag" camp. Probably more on the road though.

Funny ass videos btw!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

B-RAY said:


> Thats whats up Bear!! Hahah "Dont let the smooth taste fool ya"


Dude was really surprised by my scotch flask, it was covered in condensation moments after being out. Summer central-Texas is definitely warm and often humid, and my camelbak started the day with 100oz of ice-water.

That 100oz usually lasted me about 4 hours in the summer back then. Was great on things like the Hotter 'N Hell hundred.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've seen plenty of MTB riders who fit the description of the type of roadie this thread is about:
> - counting grams
> - counting calories
> - no wave back
> ...


+1 +1 +1

completely agree. No prob at all with people being full on serious about XC or road racing, but that doesn't mean you have to be a dick to anyone who doesn't aspire to that.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

Pabs said:


> These "us. v. them" threads, which generally start on mtbr with references to "roadies," never cease to amaze me with their abject stupidity.


Exactly. Don't hate just because it's not your thing and you don't understand.

And remind me again why counting calories and grams is bad?


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Do "roadies" even have a belittling name for us?
Chip-on-the-shoulderies? Insecuries? Maybe even Inferiority-complexies?
I only ask because I was trying to find a similar thread on the road bike review forum and, shockingly, they don't seem to care enough to refer to us at all.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> The best way to get back at wannabe-racer-boy wankers is to scalp 'em.
> 
> Nothing strikes pain and suffering into the heart of these wannabes more than being overtaken by a 'lesser' cyclist on a 'lesser' bike.


That's the thing; he is a better rider, and he does train more than I ever will. But he's an assh*le, even off the bike. We'll occasionally go on mountain rides (I usually go solo) and something bad always happens to me that forces a ride to cut short. The other day it was asthma; no matter how much albuterol I took, I couldn't breathe.

So I'm unable to prove myself and represent all other mtbers as well on the bike. I figure the next best thing is to argue with him.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

The "Wanker Racer Boy" mentality mentioned above is the problem. Some people just take themselves entirely too seriously.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

We have some amazing road riding right out the door...beautiful, peaceful, and fast. I am non-denominational when it comes to riding.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Dont sweat it. Roadies are inferior in many ways when you compare them to Mtbr's. And they know it, they wont admit it but deep down they know it. Mtbrs are tougher with a higher tolerance for pain, better climbers, better decenders, better bicycle handlers, and in general much friendlier and helpful.

They act like snobs because toe-toe they are no where near the skill set of the average mtb'er and it drives them crazy.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

6bobby9 said:


> Dont sweat it. Roadies are inferior in many ways when you compare them to Mtbr's. And they know it, they wont admit it but deep down they know it. Mtbrs are tougher with a higher tolerance for pain, better climbers, better decenders, better bicycle handlers, and in general much friendlier and helpful.
> 
> They act like snobs because toe-toe they are no where near the skill set of the average mtb'er and it drives them crazy.


Good thing you're not snobby.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

it's harmless smack. carry on. where were we? oh yeah, 6bobby9 is right. he's not hatin'.


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

nuffink said:


> Do "roadies" even have a belittling name for us?
> Chip-on-the-shoulderies? Insecuries? Maybe even Inferiority-complexies?
> I only ask because I was trying to find a similar thread on the road bike review forum and, shockingly, they don't seem to care enough to refer to us at all.


You will, however, find enough thread started by beginners roadies complaining that roadies are not friendly compared to mt bikers. Generally speaking, the stereotype seems to be true. I am also in camp that believes that d***bag is b***bad no mater the hobby or the region.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish this thread was a video of a roadie and a mtber riding full speed into each other. I always click on threads with "vs" in the title, and never get what I want.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread needs obligatory pics.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

dion vs. everybody. everybody loses! shlecklike man love is wrong!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

To even this out...about a year ago just after I had gotten my MTB, I was riding around on the road, and I see these guys in patriotic looking lycra. I turn down a street to go towards a main intersection, and they are already on the street maybe 150' behind me. I get to the intersection and the light is green, there are no cars, so I go through it and make a left. The cyclists catch up to me as I'm going through the intersection and they said "Get the **** out of the way, kid!!!" These guys were both on Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper FSR bikes. 

I used to do a ride (haven't done it in about 9 months) that goes along a main roadie street, It is 5 miles long, and it goes from one causeway to another. Every time I did it, I would see s***loads of roadies and I would wave to all of them. The ones in a group usually just give a nod, because they are too busy to wave, but I would say 90% of them at least give some sign, be it a wave or a nod. I haven't had any particularly bad experiences with roadies...yet. 

Maybe it's cause I'm 16 that they are usually friendly to me. I don't know. But the moral to the story is: not all mountain bikers are nice, and not all roadies are a** holes.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i think with everything it's just the group they're in. Roadies come into my bikeshop often, which is mostly dh/fr, and are really condescending to us and give us advice even though most of us own a carbon fiber road bike and would smoke most in a race...but i've been known to be a dick to roadies and even people on crappy mtn bikes when i'm on my DH or FR bike.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Disclaimer: I am not a roadie. I am a mountain biker with no trails within riding distance.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> The best way to get back at wannabe-racer-boy wankers is to scalp 'em.
> 
> Nothing strikes pain and suffering into the heart of these wannabes more than being overtaken by a 'lesser' cyclist on a 'lesser' bike.


To be a true roadie, you must adhere to a "training plan," which you researched for hours, and any time an MTB'er flies by said roadie, it will be because said roadie is inevitably doing a "recovery ride," which said MTB'er will know nothing about, and will be the reason that said roadie will look upon said MTB'er with even more disdain and smugness than before.

... Or so I've heard.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't think roadies considered the term "Roadie" to be derogatory...?

Anyway, when I'm on my road bike I wave at everyone on two wheels (except when I'm with the missus, in which case I ignore any marginally attractive females for my own good).


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

around here, the "roadies" and the "mountain bikers" are generally the same people. we're all just ridin' bikes.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I've probably seen snobby roadies - I've probably seen snobby mtbrs. I'm not sure since I'm more focused on my rig and what I'm doing out on the trail. Ignore those guys and find cool people to hang out with - as it so happens most of the nicer guys I know happen to be mainly mtbrs but I've known a few decent roadies too.

I like mountain biking and building mountain bike-specific trails since you get to control exactly what you're riding and you don't have to put up with traffic. Roadies don't have that kind of good fortune


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nmpearson said:


> but i've been known to be a dick to roadies and even people on crappy mtn bikes when i'm on my DH or FR bike.


Just for fun or do gravity riders have that right because they are way more 'core than poor people who also enjoy mtbing?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

A bunch of us are meeting up at the mall on the next half day and we're gonna kick the crap outa some Roadies. Feel free to join us.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The amount of homophobia is this forum is appalling. Just leave these roadies alone, and let them live their live like they want


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> The amount of homophobia is this forum is appalling. Just leave these roadies alone, and let them live their live like they want


subtle and smooov


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

*Team Hair Legs unite!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

*Should read : Team Hairy Legs*

Every Century (road) that I have participated in I always get a comment or two like: "Man you have got some hairy legs." My response, "[email protected] straight; why would I want to shave away perfection?"


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

B-RAY said:


> Thats whats up Bear!! Hahah "Dont let the smooth taste fool ya" I was riding and caught a light and passed a fully kitted Roadie., I just caught the light wasn't flying by or anything the guy rolls up on me and looks at me drops 2 gears and takes off. I say to myself really like that hell to the no. I jump on his wheel, but he doesn't know it dude is mocking at this time iam just chillin, he goes to shoot a snot rocket and sees me and almost crashes. He then ups the pace more really trying to drop me, we are rolling threw catching lights out of the saddle going 30+. Mind u we have been going about 5 miles with about 4 lights strecthed out in there. We finally hit a red light and i have to make a right hand turn and i stop to talk to him "*Man i like this road riding thing this is my girlfriends bike i might have to pick one up i like to ride fast"* then took off and made my right hand turn hahahahah


I was on my mountain bike the other day and caught and passed a lady on a road bike. She looked to be about 60...and I have to tell you, she road my wheel for the next seven miles and pretty much kicked my ass.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

nuffink said:


> Do "roadies" even have a belittling name for us?
> Chip-on-the-shoulderies? Insecuries? Maybe even Inferiority-complexies?
> I only ask because I was trying to find a similar thread on the road bike review forum and, shockingly, they don't seem to care enough to refer to us at all.


No, but what you will find on a regular basis over on RBR are the posts from those complaining about other roadies not waving or showing any signs of acknowledgment. It has nothing to do with roadie vs mtb'er, it is something that d****bags on roadbikes do to everyone.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

The core group I ride with are on road and off-road about equally - and they each complement the other. 

We run into "wannabe-racer-boy wankers" on the road more often than off. The worst are the Cat 4's - who have to distinguish themselves as cooler than the Cat 5's and out of the league of any mere citizen. The 3's are almost as bad: they need to prove they pointed out of lowly cat 4. But the 1's and the 2's are secure in their own skin and have no problem doing 75 miles on their long-slow days hanging with the citizens.

Off road, it's the "get out of my f***ing way gravity boyz" who are the problem. Dude, you want to prove how tough you are, go to Moab, clean Porcupine Rim from the top of Burro Pass all the way to the Colo. River and get back to me. Locally, you're just another immature punk.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

BrianU said:


> No, but what you will find on a regular basis over on RBR are the posts from those complaining about other roadies not waving or showing any signs of acknowledgment. It has nothing to do with roadie vs mtb'er, it is something that d****bags on roadbikes do to everyone.


Can't say I've noticed. Do you think it's because d****bags are naturally drawn to road bikes or is there something about road bikes that infects otherwise chilled folk with d****baggery? A bit like Flan O'Brian's Policeman DeSelby and his atomic theory of the bicycle.

Still, I digress.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Why do so many people care about the attitudes of people they don't know and have never met? I ride both mountain and road. I don't really care to wave at others, but I generally will say something friendly when passing, or getting passed, by someone going the same direction (i.e. they're close and there's enough time to say something). I usually won't wave at people unless they wave to me. And why should I? I don't know them, they don't know me, so what's the difference? That's not to say I have a snobbish attitude towards anyone, it's just that I don't know them. Off the bike, at stops, whatever, I consider myself friendly and helpful (if help is needed). Also, it's really annoying to try to wave every two seconds on the more popular routes.

Another point: On a road bike, the rider is usually in pain to some extent and may not feel like being extremely friendly. On the mountain bike, more riders are out just having a good time (not always the case, of course). Therefore, mountain biking may lend itself to a more friendly environment.

Anyway, just because someone doesn't wave, doesn't make them a snob in and of itself.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

There's one! BURN HIM!


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

dwt said:


> The core group I ride with are on road and off-road about equally - and they each complement the other.
> 
> We run into "wannabe-racer-boy wankers" on the road more often than off. The worst are the Cat 4's - who have to distinguish themselves as cooler than the Cat 5's and out of the league of any mere citizen. The 3's are almost as bad: they need to prove they pointed out of lowly cat 4. But the 1's and the 2's are secure in their own skin and have no problem doing 75 miles on their long-slow days hanging with the citizens.
> 
> Off road, it's the "get out of my f***ing way gravity boyz" who are the problem. Dude, you want to prove how tough you are, go to Moab, clean Porcupine Rim from the top of Burro Pass all the way to the Colo. River and get back to me. Locally, you're just another immature punk.


Well, clearly I'm missing out on all the fun of being either a "racing to the podium" roadie or else a mountaindewrific"carry me to the summit to let gravity do its thing" mtbr.

I simply like my less-than-DH mtb and the singletrack I'm on.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

jmctav23 said:


> Just for fun or do gravity riders have that right because they are way more 'core than poor people who also enjoy mtbing?


eh, i'm not saying i'm always like that. i was mostly trying to say that all of us can be pricks if we're put in certain situations when we don't want to talk to people


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

nuffink said:


> There's one! BURN HIM!


LOL. Well played, sir:thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Roadies are quick. They're quite fast and can put up with a lot of pain. But like anything mainstream, there are going to be d-bags associated due to their credit card. Just watch out when you take away their cytomax, they get quite deadly after that. And especially if they dismount and quick release their front carbon tubular to attack you ala Tour De France 2010. Fortunately, once dismounted, a roadie cannot move without flailing their arms trying to balance as their shoe cleats skid around on the pavement.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I kinda want to go get an account on RBR and see what roadies say about us


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm stupid, but I made a post on road bike review asking what the opinion over there is about mountain bikers. We'll see how that goes, I guess.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Maybe I'm stupid, but I made a post on road bike review asking what the opinion over there is about mountain bikers. We'll see how that goes, I guess.


Why did you lie?



andyandchloe said:


> What is the general road-cyclist opinion about mountain bikers? Are they jerks??? I want to start mountain-biking but I don't know what I should expect from those guys.


I'm more interested in your choice of user names....

FWIW, I, like all the guys I ride with, do both. I love riding bikes.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

civil said:


> Why did you lie?
> 
> I'm more interested in your choice of user names....


Finnneee.....fixed it.

And it is my other e-mail address. I created it when I was in 5th grade. Chloe is my dog. :lol:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been found out. :madman:


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> I've been found out. :madman:




Now it's time for you to guess who PCS2 is.......


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

civil said:


> Now it's time for you to guess who PCS2 is.......


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! You pulled a fast one!!!!!!!! I literally lol'd.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! You pulled a fast one!!!!!!!! I literally lol'd.




I don't post much over there....too scared of the of roadie's, but like MTBR there is alot of good info over there, generously sprinkled with D-bag comments of course.

MBTR and RBR are two tabs that auto load with firefox for me. I'm such a gear whore.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I'm not much of a mtbr....I had no idea there was a rivalry between road bikers and off roaders.......I had just considered us all cyclists.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

SaltySprocket said:


> I guess I'm not much of a mtbr....I had no idea there was a rivalry between road bikers and off roaders.......I had just considered us all cyclists.


Honestly, I think the rivalry is 1 sided (soo....it isn't really a rivalry ?). Roadies just don't like us, in my very humble opinion.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow. I just got a quite rude response:



TWB8s said:


> If you want to classify yourself as a "roadie" go ahead. I won't share my beer with you or stop to render aid if you need help with that flat tire.
> 
> Should you consider yourself a "cyclist"...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Wow. I just got a quite rude response:


Would you really want to share a beer with a roadie anyways? $50 says it's just a bunch of watered-down crap with no taste whatsoever. And don't even get me started on the beer....


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*You are either a good cyclist or you aren't*

What is with all this other BS, anyhow?


----------



## jet9n8 (May 1, 2008)

*Real cyclists ride both road and mtb*

just sayin' one dimensional cyclists just haven't figured it out yet.

this doesn't apply to the non-fitness riders like all mountain/dh who basically coast on motorcycles with pedals.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Hunter 29er
California Triple Crown '09
attempt at the Tour Divide, Banff to Butte in 7 days 2010
Portland to Ventura, Ca '09
12 Hours of Humboldt '09 while en route from Portland, 3rd place with 12 laps about 100 miles and over 16k of climbing...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 2 sets of tires for my mountain bike; 26x2.1 Nevegals, and 26x1.5 Bontrager skinnies.

I just got a DJ/urban bike today

And I have a BMX bike. Pretty safe to say I do it all


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

and don't get me started on a Bicycle Centric Lifestyle...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So, I guess the majority of roadies aren't that bad. Or maybe the elitists are just afraid to respond. Either way, check out this thread I started on Road Bike Review.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

elitism is so old school
like bigotry 
and ignorance...

how is that good for anything.

the reality is, there is always someone better and worse

the reality is that gross measures are purely mean and finite

the reality is that reality is often times sublime

so whats the point of being an ignorant, bigoted, elitist, a s s ?

everyone was once a newbie

and I'd never want to know it all
or be the best...

pedestals are not that great


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> elitism is so old school
> like bigotry
> and ignorance...
> 
> ...


Amen, brotha!


----------



## JonDot (Dec 17, 2010)

JChasse said:


> around here, the "roadies" and the "mountain bikers" are generally the same people. we're all just ridin' bikes.


Same here. Pretty much all of us have Road Bikes as well as Mountain Bikes. They close the local trails when it rains to prevent damage, so we ride pavement. I prefer Single track, but riding pavement is better than not riding at all.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

JonDot said:


> Same here. Pretty much all of us have Road Bikes as well as Mountain Bikes. They close the local trails when it rains to prevent damage, so we ride pavement. I prefer Single track, but riding pavement is better than not riding at all.


I wouldst rather ride on the trainer than be seen outside on a road bike! Oh, the horrors.

Ah, who am I kidding. It's all riding all the same; I used to be a pseudo-mtbr like hardtailkid and rode my hardtail around the pavement for quite a long time before I discovered the local trails. And then I got myself a 25-pound hunk of metal that resembles a road bike to complement the mud on the other bike.

True roadies are just hella bitter because their rides are insanely boring, compared to mtbing.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

for me, I eschew the concept of driving a car to go for a bike ride.
the same holds true to drive a car to take a walk

therefor I ride off my door step.
therefor my rides have become "Mixed terrain" <---- funny how everything ends up with a label 

which has developed into a full blown bicycle addiction
which ultimately has taken me to an attempt at the Tour Divide:
from my experiences, everything else is riding in circles.
The Divide is something bigger than myself, and bigger than what I've been able to pedal 
for me... its the real deal.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Like SelfPropelledDevo, I am definetely a "Mixed Terrain" rider in all instances.

Goofin' aside, I have a Surly Pacer that is a lot of fun. Fun because I built it to be able to take it onto the beaten path. I went with an "urban" style so I can bob and weave the thing, bunnyhop it if necessary and went with touring style gearing. I mostly ride my CX bike if I know I'm going to venture off, but sometimes the Surly Pacer is what I grab off the hanger when it will be a mostly road day. I've had this built as a normal road bike with drops before and skinny, slick tires, but that was no fun. My current build is a bit slow, but I'd rather compromise an aero seated position for comfort and an upright, urban body position.










I also have a 26" urban bike I've built that rolls on Big Apples which is a BLAST to ride. Again, I can definetely take this off road and I have taken it off onto single track by just lowering air pressure. I've taken this on some great road rides.










Road riding is cool - I do a few organized centuries per year and I have a neat 25 mi. lunch ride I do on many occassions. However, the two worst things about road riding are 1) cars and 2) being restricted to road only by your bike's (or your) capabilities. Nothing is worst than seeing an off-road path on a road ride that you've never seen before and having to turn it down because the 23c tires are just not capable.

I've also been hit by cars twice. Never been hit by a car on the trail or dirt path. Yes, you can take a road bike on the trail, but you can also eat ice cream with chopsticks - _it just sucks._

This is why CX bikes are so handy - you can do both road and dirt and not have to be compromised on either. But for the above two reasons, I am interested in staying off road as much as possible but still use the road as connectors.

There is nothing worse than being restricted to one discipline on a ride. The dual duty freedom you can have if you build your bike accordingly is great if you ride 50/50 asphalt/dirt like I do.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Devo's and Dion's posts aside, I'd like to nominate this as the worst mtbr thread of 2010.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

meh roadies


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

these types of threads just beg foot in mouth:

to quote Bob Marley,

"And whosoever diggeth a pit Shall fall in it, uh, bury in it"

give caution to quagmire


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Dougie said:


> meh roadies


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

On this Christmas Eve, may there be Peace on Earth, whether dirt or paved, and good will to all riders, whether mtbrs or roadies. May everyone's wheels roll smoothly in the New Year . . .

:cornut:   :aureola: :smilewinkgrin:   :yesnod:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

You know, I started this thread to address the ******ry that all of us have seen in other riders; my experience with said riders has always been with the road-only riders around here. Granted, there aren't many roadies, but the ******s are always the ones with the bad attitudes.

I find that one of the best things on a ride, whether road or dirt, is finding someone who's out there, doing and enjoying the same things that I do -- namely, being outside, on a bike. Evidently not everyone on a bike enjoys other people.

That's fine with me. Doesn't affect me one bit. But it can advance a bad stigma of superiority among non-riders who only see those who don't have the "best" attitude around.

So, ******s of the world, do us all a favor. Could you at least be kind to the cars and drivers who possess the means to hurt us very badly?


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

jet9n8 said:


> this doesn't apply to the non-fitness riders like all mountain/dh who basically coast on motorcycles with pedals.


like


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Just read hardtailkid's thread on RBR. That's what I was getting at; even on that thread, the general feeling is that people on the trails are way more friendly than people on the skinny tires.

So why is that?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> So, I guess the majority of roadies aren't that bad. Or maybe the elitists are just afraid to respond. Either way, check out this thread I started on Road Bike Review.


I don't get why people are so hung up on this. Is it really that much of a problem? I've never had an issue.. on the road, or on the trail... ever. Come to think of it, without exception, everyone I ride with does both. Some even more (track, BMX, unicycles, etc) :skep:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

of course thats a gross stereotype

perhaps wilderness etiquette would prevail here, in a dirt setting
as which is true while hiking, say the PCT
vs
walking the sidewalks of your favorite Mega-city

as Dirt to Pave
I'd dare to hypothesize, in the dirt, at least you'd say hello, as the speeds are typically slower, and paths of travel more narrow

vs

getting a work out in, while on a lunch break
on a road bike
on the other side of the road, while passing
and/or of course the greater likelihood of cell phone coverage, in case of any emergency

even still...
its very typical that any cyclist would at least ask, "is everything ok", when you'd see a brethren velo-a-holic stopped with a mechanical issue.

as to culture
my experience here in my locale
is that typically, the dirt brethren are a bit standoff-ish, in their clique and wary of most unknowns even while parked at a rest stop

vs

the roadie group(s) around here, where the parked rest stop is typically the coffee shop
anything goes, and its open forum in a highly visible public space

I'd dare to suggest the consideration of demographics and locale.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but if I was riding on the streets, and I saw a roadie with a flat, I would at least give him/her the courtesy of stopping and asking if they needed help. I'm not some ass-wad that hates everyone because I think I'm better than them. I just ride a bike...alot.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

i think the reason that this topic is brought up every other week is because there's really no explanation for roadie dick behavior.


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 23, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> The best way to get back at wannabe-racer-boy wankers is to scalp 'em.
> 
> Nothing strikes pain and suffering into the heart of these wannabes more than being overtaken by a 'lesser' cyclist on a 'lesser' bike.


:thumbsup:

Favorite mtn biking story of all time......

My team and I were headed on a fun after season ride. We do a kinda urban assault ride for fun. We start on roads and hit the local trails as we go. Its usually about 40 miles.. We came up on a group of "replica sponsored kits typical wannabe roadies".. We greeted them and in true squid style they blew us off. In return we started a paceline. We were all on mtn bikes running low pressure and our tires were creating a hum that would give you a eargasm. We quickly opened up a gap on them but they had one guy who hung on like a hair in a biscuit. Around here there are sprint lines painted on the road for some of the faster group rides. We hit the line and this chode breaks out into a sprint complete with his chin on the front wheel and the bike going side to side like it was trying to rape him. We snickered as he rolled past us and then dropped the hammer on him leaving him looking like a turd. We kept the pace for a couple minutes then sat up to see if "lance" had stayed with us. he didnt..... At the four way stop we waited for him and his band of turd burgulars. As they came up we all smiled and said hello and commented on what a nice interval that was. They tried to ignore us but it was obvious they were pissed. One of our guys offered to help them learn how to rotate as they went by. We just stood there and laughed. It was great.

BTW We race road as well as mtn.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

I think people who like to ride and like to share the passion with others are great, on or off road. To the "roadies" that feel mountain bikers are something less, I simply point out to them that my bike can go everywhere theirs can (and often does as I also use it for commuting), but theirs cannot go everywhere mine can. That's usually enough to quite them up.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I have to agree. Although the closest I get to a true "roadie" ride is a Cx bike with slicks that I use for commuting, I have come across the so-called "roadie" attitude here. There are dicks in all types of sports, but I find it is the guys who are or aspire to be Cat 1 through Cat 5 racers that seem to have this attitude a bit more. Perhaps it is a "high performance" thing...most mtb riders are out there to have fun, not hit a personal best and be able to break away from the peloton, that makes them view us with disdain. I dunno...If they guys are that obsessed, I let them do their thing and exchange a wave with the next guy instead.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anybody else see the irony in starting a thread saying how much better mountain bikers are than road bikers because road bikers are elitist? Do you realize that makes you, by definition, elitist. 

For the record, the 2 bike shops that I have always found the friendliest, most helpful and least judgmental were owned by guys who were previously professional road bikers. The one I currently go to is always trying to get me to go on both their road and mountain group rides, I have only gotten a chance to once, but it was a blast. 

We're all elitist in a way, I've noticed it in mountain biking, road biking, backpacking, tennis, golf, photography among other things I've been involved in. We just tend to notice more in some groups, depending on what we're exposed to.

Way too much hate on this forum today. I need to stop reading, my blood pressure is rising fast.

PS - Let's quit it with the comments about sexual orientation.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Straz85 said:


> Way too much hate on this forum today. I need to stop reading, my blood pressure is rising fast.
> 
> PS - Let's quit it with the comments about sexual orientation.


1) Relax. It's just words being typed into outer space by complete strangers hiding behind aliases - except me, kinda. Dion is my real name. 

A. I find it rewarding: I've learned that God may or may not exist. I was called an anti-intellectual Christian in that thread. Amazing! How complete strangers hiding behind computers know so much about me is baffling. 
B. Riding a road bike may make you gay. Not "may" - it _will_ make you gay.
C. Cyclists are not into professional sports - or are they? Hmmmmm???
D. Winter sucks. Get off those Cuisinarts you call "trainers" and get out. Staying in too much makes people write mean things on the interwebz.

2) I think I just found a way to tie the "Cyclists and Sports" thread with the homosexual comments of this thread!


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*I've got a jar of dirt*



nuclear_powered said:


> I've seen plenty of MTB riders who fit the description of the type of roadie this thread is about:
> - counting grams
> - counting calories
> - no wave back
> ...


The rider above is a "Dirt Roadie." They desperately deserve derision.

I believe I played a small part in converting a lady from "Dirt Roadie" to AM/DH. She was talking to me a few weeks ago, bragging about her new 661 pressure suit and is in search of a AM/DH rig for racing.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

fmdj said:


> I think people who like to ride and like to share the passion with others are great, on or off road. To the "roadies" that feel mountain bikers are something less, I simply point out to them that my bike can go everywhere theirs can (and often does as I also use it for commuting), but theirs cannot go everywhere mine can. That's usually enough to quite them up.


I like this! :thumbsup: I've got nothing against roadies since, as has pointed out by others, most roadies don't even think about us - so why bother with people who don't realize you even exist?

That being said I enjoy bombing over the rocks and drops and riding through the streams in the woods invisible from the road and seeing wildlife while at it - its like another world that roadies sucking exhaust from roadraged drivers while avoiding roadkill can never enjoy. 

I will admit that when I pass a roadie in the sun on a blazing hot summer day (giving him plenty of space and at low speed, of course) on my way to the shady trailhead and I have the good ol' tried-n-true burly FR that I loved building up on the hitch rack I can't help feeling pretty good about my choice of cycling preference.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

*It's the racers, I tell ya, the racers...*



slideways666 said:


> For sure there are dicks on mtn bikes too... But i find it a much rarer experience... To me this thread isnt about road bikes-- they are cool, "performance is what its all about" lol... Its about that smug ass attitude that comes with so many true roadies... Again-- you meet a cool rodie-- its a pleasant surprise-- you meet a cool mtn biker-- its par for the course... I plan on getting a road bike pretty soon-- but ill stick to riding with mtn bikers that enjoy time on the road vs true shaved leg-- attitude having roadies..


I don't fit into any one group, I'm just a cyclist who likes MTBing the most. Personally, most of the dicks I've encountered that ride bicycles are hardcore racers. Not just road racers, not just MTB racers, or CX racers. They are _mostly_ all condescending asses. And the **** of it is, they aren't as good as _they_ think they are. Oooh, you have a super expensive bike and you're fast. Who cares? I just ride. My MTB, my road bike, my CX. I won't judge them all based on one or two. Like my neighbor who listens to rap and is a dope dealing piece of crap. Does that make everyone who listens to rap the same as him? I've also learned not to take offense when I wave to someone who is in a zone and doesn't wave back. I wonder, for every biker I've thought was a dick, how many of them were in their own world and didn't even notice me. And if I talked **** about them, that made me the dick, not them. Assumption is the mother of all f*** ups, they say. So, I judge everyone on an individual basis and deal with them accordingly. Most dicks of either cycling group don't talk too much **** to a clyde who weighs twice as much and them and is hella taller, anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Straz85 said:


> PS - Let's quit it with the comments about sexual orientation.


Damn, I enjoy road biking AND mountain biking a lot, so I must be bisexual in the eyes of all the wise "men" here.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Straz85 said:


> Does anybody else see the irony in starting a thread saying how much better mountain bikers are than road bikers because road bikers are elitist? Do you realize that makes you, by definition, elitist.


Best thing said! :thumbsup:

I've ridden dirt for 26 years now, and road for only the past 6 or so. Seems to me that, "back in the day" I never encountered AH's on the dirt. I wasn't riding the road back then, so I can't really say.

As soon as "we" started to classify ourselves (XC / AM / DH), that was about the time the "hate" started to show up in the trails (and the web). This is really the sad part.

On the road, yes there are many that seem to have a stick up their a$$. Rude to MTBers, and rude to each other. But, there are many good peeps on the roads too (I have yet to find any "good peeps" in cars however, at least not here in SoCal). You just have to find a group to ride with, be it a club, or just a few of your friends, much like I do. Nothing like trying to put the hurt on your other good friends on a steep climb, only to re-group at the top and joke about it all.

There is, as most of us realize here, nothing like being out on your bike, no matter how fat or skinny your tires are.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


>


This guy is proud to be an idiot. :lol:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I'm such a dirt roadie. I might be the definition of the term. I go faser than everyone. Most people only know what I look like from the back...from a distance...with a cloud of dust behind me.

I don't hate you FR guys but I doubt I'll ever be riding with you. You're too slow. And you get in cars and on lifts to get to the top of things. Does not computer.

And damn hippies who just want to enjoy the outdoors(whatever), what the crap are you drooling over? It's the same trails you ride once a week between May and October every year. You've heard that bloody woodpecker like, a hundred times. A normal person would consider it annoying by now. I saw a raccoon the other day. Named him Franklin and MOVED ON WITH MY LIFE. These Endurolytes aren't going to eat themselves.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You know, the interesting thing is, threads like this kind of tired old, stupid, adolescent stuff that you get from MTBers on MTBR rarely occur on road bike forums. Way too many insecure mtbers on this forum.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

A brief bit of honest exposition:

When I only rode a mountain bike, I thought I was fast.

When I started riding a road bike, I found out I wasn't.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

All this "people who ride a different type of bike from me suck" stuff gets old really fast. (Now if it was music...)

I would respectfully submit that a very significant proportion of people are a$$hats. Some of these people ride road and/or MTBs, some don't. I also agree with the person who posted that many (but not all) of the competitive types and wannabes are poor representatives of humanity. 

However, FWIW, the most up themselves specimens I have encountered lately have been DH/BMX/street/dirt jump types who see themselves as being waaaay cooler than anyone else. Maybe it's just because they're the youngest and stupidest group on bikes at the moment...

To all those who say "Why don't people wave at me?" my response is why would you bother waving in the first place??? Maybe all the people who wave are extroverts and those who don't wave back are introverts?!? Okay, if both parties are stopped somewhere and can have a conversation then yes, being friendly makes sense. However, when I'm out on the road in traffic I'll be concentrating on what's going on around me, and distractions don't help. If not wanting to get squashed by some moron in an SUV makes me elitist scum, so be it.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Fine! Geez, I'll stop spitting on you slow guys all the time.

Be a big baby, why don't you?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

satanas
However said:


> Where are you running into these types of rider while riding? DH, street, and dirt jumpers usually are out riding dirt jumps, street, or DH trails (hence the terminology) don't usually run in to dirt jumpers unless I'm at... the dirt jumps. Don't run in to DH riders unless I'm at a DH trail... You might be surprised to know what the average age of DH riders/enthusiasts is. Saw it in a thread a while back, don't have a link currently. They are probably a bit older than you expect/imagine.
> 
> While those crowds do have their own lingo and expressions, that hardly makes them "waaay cooler" - I find them to be the most down to earth riders I've run in to (at the DH trail or dirt jumps). Far "cooler" than the dirt roadies who pass you in their roadie shorts and shaved legs, and get all huffy if you don't yield while they pass without announcing their presence (on your right/left, whatever)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sheesh*

Roadies can be nobs but mountain bikers can be mega nobs. They are just people. I do both road and mountain and must prefer mountain but go so tired of cyclist I tend to ride alone--at least mountain biking.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I got bikesnobNYC's book for Christmas and it has a chapter describing the various types of cyclists. It's friggin hilarious. I was gonna attempt to quote parts of it, so I started rereading it and the whole thing is even funnier given the content of this retarded thread.

So rather than just copy the whole chapter and get sued I'm gonna recommend buying the book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bike-Snob-Systematically-Mercilessly-Realigning/dp/0811869989

If you're too cheap, just go to a good bookstore and read chapter 3. Then look at the pics in the middle. While his descriptions of "Roadies" and "Mountain bikers" are funny, its just the beginning. "Retro-Grouches", "Urban Cyclists" (hipsters), "Righteous Cyclists" (you know the type), and "Contraption Captains" (recumbent riders) all get skewered, but funniest of all in my opinion are the "Lone Wolves". Those weird guys who ride all alone with totally mismatched equipment that they randomly threw together. They follow no cycling laws. Think flat bar on a time trial bike with bar ends sticking straight up and one of those really wide padded seats with a cut out taint section. And a dude with a mullet. Yeah I'm thinking of you bikerfox.

And if you haven't heard of bikerfox, click below and prepare to have your mind blown. 
http://www.bikerfox.com/

For the record this thread is rubbish.


----------



## velocycling (Dec 10, 2010)

The only tme I see a MTB passing a roadie is when the MTBer has his bike on top of his car


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

velocycling said:


> The only tme I see a MTB passing a roadie is when the MTBer has his bike on top of his car


yawn.....:yawn:


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

As I was driving home with mountain bikes on the roof, some roadie whom I slowed down for and gave lots of room to as I passed started waving his arm wildly. I was like "huh? what was that all about? They don't like mountain bikers?!" 

Then I passed another roadie, and she was pointing wildly at my roof. Finally I got it, and pulled off to the side of the road. One of the bikes was leaning at a precarious angle. It has lost all the air in one of the tires, so the strap around the tire no longer held it in place. 

Anyway, roadies are cool!  I would not hesitate to help out a fellow cyclist if they had a flat, regardless of their current choice of 2-wheeled, healthy fun.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

The problem is never with the Roadies. The problem is within the hearts of the so called mountain bikers. Why do Mountain Bikers always need some one to wave to them while riding by? It is sad to hear. I don't wave to every driver on the road while driving.

Mountain Biking is not a fringe sport that only a few people do it. It is an popular sport that plenty of people share our passion for the trails. Get of your high horse and just ride. Roadies will do their group ride no matter what. They will also be focus on where they are going. I rather see a rider who focus on the road and not look for another rider to wave to.


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

I love labels......


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

HOOKEM said:


> I love labels......


Finally on YouTube! It always get's booted for copyright infringement so enjoy while you can.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

KYjelly said:


> 'nuff said.


LOL! This one's a classic too:


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

jhazard said:


> Where are you running into these types of rider while riding?


I never said I ran into them while riding - most of the ones with the 'tude have been encountered in shops (sometimes ones I've worked in). As always the ones who actually do it are generally much nicer than those who just talk about it...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, I never realised how many MTBer's were so insecure about themselves and are so roadie-phobic!!

I train on my roadie probably 3-4 days a week. I train and ride on my MTB's perhaps another 2 days a week.
I have met easily as many d!ckhead MTBer's as I have met d!ckhead roadie's.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today I rode my Pugsley about 50 miles
dirt and road

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/61881074


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I road my Moots roadie on road and across grass in lycra and red shoes.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

slideways666 said:


> god i hate the roadie mentality... I dont get how they get so smug.. Here in Santa Barbara-- they are the worst... You come off the trail from a nice ride and see some mtn bikers on the other side of the street-- you wave and they wave back and give the thumbs up... Then comes the peloton  -- you wave over thinking "right on-- guys on bikes-- brotherhood" and they cant even be bothered to wave or smile back... PHAGS..
> ..
> 
> whew-- breathhhh--- ok /rant


In all fairness, you have to be pretty focused to ride safely in a peloton, and you don't want to have to take your hands off the bar, either.

Also, when road riding and really hammering, you get pretty hunched over and it's also a little difficult to let go of the bar (although I'll usually nod). You carry a lot more of your weight on your hands on a road bike, especially when you're on the drops. It might be a little like asking you to wave while you're trying to make it up a steep climb.

But yeah, some guys can be pretty snobbish.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

darkslide18 said:


> I have always figured a ****** bag is a ****** bag. Doesn't matter what their hobbies are.


Shut up and go get me a muffin.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

My theory is that people who wave at you when you're riding are hoping to distract you and cause an accident. Bl00dy self-righteous passive-aggressive idiots!


----------



## Rouleur321 (Feb 27, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've seen plenty of MTB riders who fit the description of the type of roadie this thread is about:
> - counting grams
> - counting calories
> - no wave back
> ...


So what youre saying is that unless youre a poorly dressed overweight freerider just meandering about the trail, youre a "wanker"? That makes sense.

I know a TON of MTBers who count grams, calories, are fanatical about their equipment (including tire size!!!), dress well and ride hard.

And theres a reason why roadies (and other MTBers) dont acknowledge those hippy like dudes on the side of the road or trail waving at us going "duuude!!! Like....brotherhood!!!!"

Its because you look (and are acting) like a freaking clown.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 20, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> To even this out...about a year ago just after I had gotten my MTB, I was riding around on the road, and I see these guys in patriotic looking lycra. I turn down a street to go towards a main intersection, and they are already on the street maybe 150' behind me. I get to the intersection and the light is green, there are no cars, so I go through it and make a left. The cyclists catch up to me as I'm going through the intersection and they said "Get the **** out of the way, kid!!!" These guys were both on Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper FSR bikes.
> 
> I used to do a ride (haven't done it in about 9 months) that goes along a main roadie street, It is 5 miles long, and it goes from one causeway to another. Every time I did it, I would see s***loads of roadies and I would wave to all of them. The ones in a group usually just give a nod, because they are too busy to wave, but I would say 90% of them at least give some sign, be it a wave or a nod. I haven't had any particularly bad experiences with roadies...yet.
> 
> Maybe it's cause I'm 16 that they are usually friendly to me. I don't know. But the moral to the story is: not all mountain bikers are nice, and not all roadies are a** holes.












Were they wearing one of these? In my area, MTB or road, guys wearing these are ALL $ricks!
BTW, I ride both. My buddy and I ride MTB and road and we have both noticed a big difference in attitude between roadies and trailies.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Teebird said:


> Were they wearing one of these? In my area, MTB or road, guys wearing these are ALL $ricks!
> BTW, I ride both. My buddy and I ride MTB and road and we have both noticed a big difference in attitude between roadies and trailies.


Anyone dressed in 'kit' is a roadie.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ If that's true I can safely assume that anyone in baggy shorts, body armour, with lots of stickers, etc, is elitist too, just not towards the same people. This matches with my experience. 

Or is it only people in red and black jerseys you are referring to?


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

TR said:


> I have met easily as many d!ckhead MTBer's as I have met d!ckhead roadie's.


Yeah, me too. All 2 of them on both sides.

( Actually, I've met far more d!ckhead hikers than roadies or mtb'ers combined.  )

There are plenty of road-only-riders who haven't the faintest idea what trail riding is like, more than anything. They are not being dicks, they are just not interested. Good on 'em I say! :thumbsup: The less crowded the trails, the better.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I drive a grey van on the highway. I tried waving at everyone on the highway. Only a couple waved back. I guess the rest are just dicks.

Then I tried waving at only vans. Nobody waved back. Dicks!

Grey vehicles. Nobody. Dicks!

One day I drove a hundred miles honking my horn and flashing my lights and waving at everyone.

It turns out that everyone is a dick except the police officer who pulled me over and gave me a nice warm place to sleep and breakfast the next morning.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ Excellent post!


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

What if I was to get custom kit with a big ass hand on the front and back waving?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Teebird said:


> Were they wearing one of these? In my area, MTB or road, guys wearing these are ALL $ricks!
> BTW, I ride both. My buddy and I ride MTB and road and we have both noticed a big difference in attitude between roadies and trailies.


Yes, actually!! FWIW, I saw them in Melbourne, FL if that has any significance as to who it may have been.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

i must say I have had encounters with both roadies and mountain bikers being D****e Bags. Probably seems to be the same because you will never see me on the road unless its the final option. But the guys from Kell's Bike Shop who ride the trail by me are always so serious, never say hi and never pull over. But with roadies, I have encountered both. I remember one time, in order to get to my car I have to climb a half mile hill to my truck at the closest parking spot. Two roadies from the local college passed me, but I was just finishing a hard ride and had nothing left. One of the guys simple said "Man you should try harder, doesn't look like you belong on a bike." That just pissed me off alot and I have had a negative opinion of roadies. Not simply because of that, but other experiences as well.

I must say some people on this forums think they are better than everyone else. One time I simply asked for advice on how to set up a headset since I have never done it before. The first reply I got was just bring it to the LBS and pretty uch calling me an idiot. So as many people have said before, definantly depends on the person.


----------

